# I may be headed down a dark path.....



## MKTacop (Jul 19, 2016)

I decided to make a few more knife handles for my brother's-in-law. Then I decided that a nylon sheath just wouldn't do and tried my hand at leather working. After a little experimentation, I made my first custom sheath for the knife I posted a while back.

This past weekend I made the knife handle for one of my BILs, and made a sheath for it as well. Knife handles are Honduran Rosewood.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 19, 2016)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 19, 2016)

hey hey hey that is cool.... how do you get such a uniform pattern on your stitches?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome and more

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 19, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> hey hey hey that is cool.... how do you get such a uniform pattern on your stitches?



I used the overstitch wheel to mark where the stiches would go, then used an awl to make the intentions a little deeper. I drilled the holes on my drill press then stitched it by hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 19, 2016)

I will have to do that I usually just drill mine out. what did you use for the dye?


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 19, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I will have to do that I usually just drill mine out. what did you use for the dye?


I used Fiebings Dark Brown. I coated the leather then wiped it off with paper towels almost immediately. Now that it's fully dry, it's lighter than it was in those photos.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2016)

VERY NICE!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 19, 2016)

Nicely done! If you use acetone to wet shape it will darken the leather when it dries and you can also melt paraffin and clear shoe polish, paraffin and mink oil or even with johnson paste wax, heat your sheaths and apply the hot mix. This will soak in if hot enough and when dry it will give the sheath a nice petina as well as stiffen the sheath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 19, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Nicely done! If you use acetone to wet shape it will darken the leather when it dries and you can also melt paraffin and clear shoe polish, paraffin and mink oil or even with johnson paste wax, heat your sheaths and apply the hot mix. This will soak in if hot enough and when dry it will give the sheath a nice petina as well as stiffen the sheath.


Thanks for the good information!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2016)

Very, very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 19, 2016)

Really nice!!
Great---now I'm adding more stuff to my "to do" list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2016)

Great package! Love the knife & sheath. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice,y done Buddy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

